# I wanna buy bulk wire



## Feliks Karp (25/8/16)

I really want to play around more with wire but half the time I can't find the gauges I want, I'd also like to keep costs down. Has anyone had any experience with buying from bigger manafacturers like these guys http://www.industrialalloys.co.za/wire.html ?

What should I check for composition/safety wise?


----------



## zadiac (25/8/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> I really want to play around more with wire but half the time I can't find the gauges I want, I'd also like to keep costs down. Has anyone had any experience with buying from bigger manafacturers like these guys http://www.industrialalloys.co.za/wire.html ?
> 
> What should I check for composition/safety wise?



They are in Benoni. I've been there with @Alex one time. Wire is really cheap and nice people too. Good quality wire.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (25/8/16)

Thanks alot @zadiac


----------



## WDE (25/8/16)

I picked up ni80 36g from these guys for my claptons... http://nockers.co.za/welcome-to-nockers-engineering-products

They even gave me info of what the wire is tested at and the composition etc, from what I could tell it is good wire and was pretty damn cheap.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (25/8/16)

Thank you! I'll check them out too!


----------



## Glytch (26/8/16)

Let us know what prices are like please.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Charel van Biljon (26/8/16)

Interesting, I would also like to get some bulk wire.


----------



## Feliks Karp (26/8/16)

I'm busy talking to the sales manager atm but so far it looks like you have to really buy bulk for most sizes if they dont have it in stock, if I understand the table she sent me correctly I'd have to buy about 1km of each wire type, but I'll confirm after she gets back to me, I might just be misunderstanding the price guide - and once you include vat it may not be much cheaper than a spool of geekvape/ud.They have 28 and 32 in stock at R10 a meter, so you get a meter extra for the same price as a roll of ud.


​


----------



## Charel van Biljon (26/8/16)

awesome, keep us posted


----------



## Feliks Karp (26/8/16)

Ok so yeah I wasn't misunderstanding it that min. value is spool numbers, so yeah if you want to buy any wire that they don't have in stock (like the 28,30,32 ga) you have to buy a km worth  but the wires they do have in like I said you get a meter per 10 more for the price of UD/Geekvape.

I haven't heard back from the people @WDE suggested, I'll give an update here when I do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (26/8/16)

Go for it, Feliks, get the whole km. I'm thinking of importing a 2-ton bale of organic cotton from Japan. Wanna go halvies?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (31/8/16)

Ok so the Ni80 people came back to me, their net was down, they sell per kg.

32 ga is R462/kg ex VAT
36 ga is R824/kg ex VAT
40 ga is R1760/kg ex VAT

They told me most "mid level guages comes in 3-4 kg spools", I'll have to ask what constitutes mid level gauges. The cool thing is the have just about every guage imaginable and same goes for ribbon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (31/8/16)

Blimey, that's a lot of wire. If the wire mass by metre tables I found on the net are correct, 26ga Ni80 wire is about 950m per kg.

I didn't realise that some overseas vendors sell bulk rolls of 1.5lbs but your prices seem a lot better.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (31/8/16)

RichJB said:


> Blimey, that's a lot of wire. If the wire mass by metre tables I found on the net are correct, 26ga Ni80 wire is about 950m per kg.
> 
> I didn't realise that some overseas vendors sell bulk rolls of 1.5lbs but your prices seem a lot better.



Bud can you link to that table, the sales lady just sent me the spools they have, I want to try get a an idea of the length.


----------



## RichJB (31/8/16)

Here you go

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (31/8/16)

Ok, so for about R800 you get about 5 km of 36 ga, R1200 is going to get you 5 km of 32 ga, like a clown I forgot to ask about the 40 ga, but should give a rough idea on prices. Amazing prices, just will have to open up a toaster repair shop on the side to use all that wire.


----------



## RichJB (31/8/16)

With those gauges, I take it you're wanting to get a Daedalus and roll yourself some woes fused Claptons, Aliens, etc?


----------



## Feliks Karp (31/8/16)

Its for claptons etc but minus the daedalus, I have a drill and two hands


----------



## Random_Sheep (1/9/16)

Gonna post here.
Really wouldn't mind jumping in on a wire order if there is one.

My Daedalus needs MORE WIRE


----------



## Feliks Karp (1/9/16)

Random_Sheep said:


> Gonna post here.
> Really wouldn't mind jumping in on a wire order if there is one.
> 
> My Daedalus needs MORE WIRE



There isn't one that I know of, I'd actually hate to be the person to cut and re-spool the wire for everyone, I'm not sure why this was moved to who has stock.


----------



## Random_Sheep (1/9/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> There isn't one that I know of, I'd actually hate to be the person to cut and re-spool the wire for everyone, I'm not sure why this was moved to who has stock.


ahh ok.


----------

